# Pinnacle's Forgotten Forge, etc. OoC



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

Rogues' Gallery
Game thread

_Rain falls from the sky.  Rivulets of water run down the surfaces of the towers and trace familiar patterns on the unusual architecture of Sharn.  The rain and wind obscures vision, making anything but pinpoints of everbright lanterns difficult to make out and making the complex and seemingly random latticework of bridges, walkways, and towers even more difficult to navigate to the uninitiated.  In other words, a typical night in the City of Towers.

The events that will take place this night are less typical.  The machinations that will be set in place this night are even less so.

A small group of people will find themselves united in a common cause for but a moment, and this moment of unity will propel them forward in a way that few could foresee.

As you make your way through the upper areas of this unique city, will you turn away from the ill-fated skybridge?  Or will you be one of those that converges on this spot, for good or ill?_

This is a 3.5 Edition Dungeons and Dragons game set in the Eberron Campaign Setting.
There's still a lot of material that I have for this edition that I wanna use, so if you're one of the players planning on completely dumping all of the old stuff for 4th Edition, this probably isn't the game for you.

This game will use the published Eberron modules, "The Forgotten Forge," _Shadows of the Last War_, _Whispers of the Vampire's Blade_, and _Grasp of the Emerald Claw_.
It's fine if you're already familiar with these adventures, but please watch out for metagame knowledge use.  I plan to modify most of the encounters at least a little bit anyway.

The game will start in Sharn, the City of Towers and the largest metropolis in Breland (or indeed, in all of Khorvaire).  It begins in the Upper City, near Morgrave University, so you should describe why your character is there at the end of his/her/its backstory.  Reasons such as "She got lost," "He was exploring," "She's just walking past the university on her way home," or "He felt like taking a walk," are perfectly acceptable, I just need to know where your character is and what he/she's doing to describe it correctly when we start.

[sblock=Character Creation Information]
*1st-level Eberron characters
Races:* Standard core and Eberron races are fine.  Other LA 0 races will be considered.  LA +1 races may also be considered, but would start out with one level in an appropriated NPC class, to be upgraded to one level in the PC class at ECL 2.
*Ability Scores:* 32 point-buy
*Alignments:* This is a game for heroes, so no Evil characters, Good somewhat preferred to Neutral.  Alignment restrictions for classes can be bent and broken in many cases.
*Material Allowed:* Lots!  PHB, PHB II, MM, MM II, MM IV, DMG, DMG II, ECS, XPH, Magic of Incarnum, Tome of Battle, Tome of Magic, Heroes of Horror, Comple Arcane, Complete Adventurer, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior, Complete Psionic, Complete Champion, Complete Mage, Complete Scoundrel, Dungeonscape, Cityscape, Sharn:CoT, Races of Eberron, Lords of Madness, Libris Mortis, Weapons of Legacy, and Dragon Magic
(Just because a book is listed as allowed doesn't necessarily mean that anything at all is acceptable.  If there is a certain non-core item that is important to your concept, ask me _ahead of time_ so that I can look it over.)

Please note on your character sheet where non-core material is from.[/sblock]

[sblock=Some brief house rules and notes]
Classes, such as cleric, that have access to all of the spells/soulmelds/vestiges/whatever on their lists become more powerful if they are allowed to use material from other books, due to having more different things that they can do.  Disallowing these classes from using non-core material isn't fair either, though.  My compromise: Characters of these classes may use non-core material, but must replace items on their normal list.
For example, a cleric player may wish to use the _nimbus of light_ spell from _Complete Divine_.  To do so, he removes _bless_ from his cleric's spell list, so that the cleric still has the same overall number of spells as a core-only cleric--they're just different spells.

No wildshape, for a number of reasons.  I suggest the Shapeshift variant from the _PHB II_ which has the same flavor as wildshape, from level 1 and with far simpler mechanics.

I'll allow Divine Metamagic, but you may not use it to augment a spell so that you wouldn't be able to cast it normally.

I don't own any Eberron books that aren't listed above.  I will fill in blanks myself as needed, so everything might not match up perfectly that with material that was expanded on in other books.

When narrating for warforged NPCs, I'll always use the most appropriate pronouns for them.  Feel free to have your character get it wrong anyway, if there aren't any IC clues.

I won't always strictly follow character creation rules for NPCs.  The point of this is actually to make the average person _weaker_ so it shouldn't be an issue.  (Yes, you may say that the 1st-level blacksmith has too many ranks in a skill, but really she would have had those ranks anyway.  By the RAW, I would have just had to make her higher level to account for the skill, giving her extra hit points, BAB, etc.)

We'll use partial BAB and Base Saves.
Multiclassing penalties are removed.  Half-elves get a bonus skill point per level to compensate.
Death will be at -10 or -Con score for PCs, whichever is better.
We'll use Will, Reflex, and Fortitude defense, because I think it'll be a little easier for PbP (You know whether a spell or effect is likely to be effective without waiting for me to roll monster Saves).  Add 11 to your normal Saving Throw modifiers.  For abilities with Save DCs, subtract 10 and treat it as a modifier for a roll you make when using the ability.
I'll roll reactive rolls, like Spot and Initiative, for you.  If you have an ability that allows you to reroll or somesuch, please set a guideline for when I should use this ability, for simplicity's sake.
We'll use Action Points.[/sblock]

I think I covered anything, but let me know if there's something else you need to know.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

Pinnacle, I know I'm in another version of this game, but would it be ok if I put together a character for this one? I've got an idea I want to try out and I'd love to run through the whole adventure path.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 22, 2008)

Go for it.
The other game has a good head-start and seems to be moving a bit faster than this one likely will, so there shouldn't be an issue there, either.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 22, 2008)

I might want to play a Seren barbarian. Wanting to be in a game I'm DMing feels weird. And renau1g I wanted to do the rest of the adventures after you finished the Forgotten Forge.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, that's great news greenstar.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd really like to get involved in this game, if you're willing to take an Eberron newbie.  I've just gotten the ECS and I'm about 50 pages into it, and really liking what I'm reading.  I'm thinking along the lines of a human rogue.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 22, 2008)

So I see Complete Arcane on the list, but not Complete Mage- what are your feelings about the Warlock class?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 22, 2008)

I was thinking a shifter ranger...


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 23, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> So I see Complete Arcane on the list, but not Complete Mage- what are your feelings about the Warlock class?



I do have _Complete Mage_; leaving it off the list was an oversight on my part.

Warlock's a fine class.  You can ignore the alignment restriction if you want to, and I have no problem with reflavoring the abilities to fit different backgrounds better, if needed.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 23, 2008)

Are there any spots left? I'd like to play... I've played in several Eberron games via PBP that never made it beyond the first or second encounter, and one tabletop Eberron game that ended in a TPK at about 6th level. I like the setting and would really like to explore it more.

I'm thinking either an elven rogue from either House Phiarlan or House Thuranni, or a Warforged bodyguard... perhaps of one of the other PCs or an important NPC. Another idea I had was a shifter barbarian, but I'm not sure how to tie that character into the city, and the first two I'm more interested in playing.

Let me know if there is a spot left, or how you are picking characters. I'd be glad to write up more on any of the above if there's interest in me possibly playing.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 23, 2008)

That's important, isn't it?
I'm looking for six players.  Which characters won't necessarily be picked on a first-come-first-served basis but by interesting character concepts and hopefully a somewhat-decently balanced group.
Oh, and average starting gold, since I realized I left that out, too.

Dragonmarked family characters are fine, as long as they can play well with others.
Shared backstories with other PCs are certainly good.  As for a bodyguard of an important NPC.. there are, I think, two that might work.  What do you think about the death of your charge as a character motivation?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 23, 2008)

The death of a charge would be a good reason for the character to travel with the party, if it was an important NPC to the party (say, the patron of one or more members, or the adventuring group itself - I seem to recall that from the other time I played this module?). I can see the character going with the party because that was the last thing ordered, or because it's interpreted as the NPC's wishes (that the PCs succeed at whatever they were tasked with).


----------



## greenstar (Feb 23, 2008)

Could you roll stats for me?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2008)

*Storm - Shifter Ranger*

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Storm
http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/16156/
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 1	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 1
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Eldeen Reaches
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Action Points:[/B] 5
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1 [B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.+2 Race)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 11/11
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +2	[B]Craft Points:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1 (02p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +4	[B]Spell Save:[/B]
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] 		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+3	+0	+4	+0	+0	+0	17
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]+5	+2	+3
[B]Ref:[/B]+6	+2	+4	
[B]Will:[/B]+2	+0	+2	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Longbow          +5       1d8      x3        100ft
Spear             +2        1d8+1  x3         20ft.
	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
2 dexterity, -2 intelligence, -2 charisma (already included)
Shifting; Beasthide
Low-light vision
+2 on balance, climb, and jump
Favored enemies
Track as bonus feat (already included)
Combat Style (Archery)
Wild empathy (roll level + Wisdom bonus)

Favored Enemies:
Humanoids (human) +2

[B]Feats: [/B]
Beast Hide Elite  
Track 

Traits: 

Farsighted (+1 Spot, -2 Search)
Suspicious (+1 Sense Motive, -1 Diplomacy/Intimidate)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Mod 	Ranks	Misc[/B]
Balance	Dex*	5 = 	4		+2 [shifter] -1
Climb	Str*	3 = 	1	1	+2 [shifter] -1
Heal	Wis	3 = 	2	1	
Hide	Dex*	6 = 	4	3	-1
Jump	Str*	2 = 	1		+2 [shifter] -1
Knowledge (dungeoneering)	Int	0 = 	-1	1	
Knowledge (nature)	Int	0 = 	-1	1	
Listen	Wis	5 = 	2	3	
Move Silently	Dex*	6 = 	4	3	-1
Search	Int	-3 = 	-1		-2 [farsighted] 
Sense Motive	Wis	3 = 	2		+1 [suspicious]
Spot	Wis	6 = 	2	3	+1 [farsighted] 
Survival	Wis	4 = 	2	2	
Tumble	Dex*	4 = 	4	1	-1


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:	 		Cost	Weight[/B]
Studded Leather 25gp 	20 lbs
Longbow		75gp	3 lb
Arrows (40)	2gp	6lb
Spear		2gp	6lb
Sunrod x2	4gp	2lb
1x Potion CLW	25gp	.5 lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]37.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 17gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	43	86	130	260	650

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 4" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 144lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Brown, long, scraggly
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```
[/sblock]
[sblock]
Storm, so named because his constant mood swings and violent anger, was born in the Eldeen Reaches to a nomadic shifter tribe and his father had fought with the Wardens of the Woods during the Last War, driving the Brelanders out. He saw the havok caused by the bandit lords as they looted the farmlands to the west of the country. His father was an accomplished woodsman and had an affinity for the bow, he trained Storm relentlessly, teaching him about the ways of the forest and that nature should be respected at all costs. Storm quickly developed a love for the bow as well and enjoyed the challenge of sneaking up on a deer and testing his skills out. He never cared how he looked and ignored the looks and whispers whenever he was amongst "civilized" people. His feral appearance only added to people's distrust of him and he didn't try to change their feelings. Storm honed his hunting skills and became quite adept at tracking humans who often used his peoples' lands as a staging ground to launch raids into Breland. Storm grew weary of his father's domineering personality and the constant friction between himself, who always struggled to control his temper, and his packmates so he deciced to travel to Breland to see if the other races were better suited to his temperment and to further irritate his father, who hated Brelanders...
[/sblock]

I'd love to try and weave the ending of the story in with another characters, preferably one who's not born in Sharn and maybe we can travel there together?


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 23, 2008)

Yay! I want to play!

Um... I'm not sure *what* I want to play... But I definitely want in. I've always wanted to play this (Haven't had a proper group since Eberron was created really, and was mostly DMing then).


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, lots of fighter types already... Still, I could make a spiked chain user for battlefield control purposes, deal with the small fry types and let the others concentrate their (likely higher) damage on the big guys...

Or I could roll up a psion... Or an artificer... So many choices...


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 23, 2008)

I, too, am interested in getting in on this.  In the interest of full disclosure, I have run Forgotten forge and most of SotLW, and own the others.  My RL group dissolved and/or shifted focus to Xen'Drik Expeditions (the RPGA campaign) so I never got to finish these great mods.  I'd love to play my way through them if you're okay with that.

For a character (and a way to show that I'm totally not metagaming) I'd love to play a dragonwraught kobold rogue specializing in trapsmithing.  I noticed Races of the Dragon wasn't on the list, but I'm hoping you'll be okay with having me use it.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, question...

If I wanted to play a Half-Giant from XPH (LA +1), can I buy off the LA when he hits ECL 3? And if so, would he lose his NPC class level doing that (Just trying to wrap my head around how that would work... would kind of suck to go from expert 1/fighter 2 to expert 1/fighter 1 instead of just dropping to fighter 2  )

Assuming psionic Half Giants are allowed, naturally.

n/m, I get it. He's a Half-Giant warrior until he hits ECL2, then he's just a Half-Giant fighter level 1.

Still leaves the question though, can I play a half-giant, and will we be allowed to do buy-off if we survive that long?


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Raysuldra Icewind
Class: Barbarian 1 Starting Level: 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: CG
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Green
Age: 20
Weight: 130
Height: 5'4"

Str  16 +4 bonus when raging
Dex 15
Con 12 +4 bonus when raging
Int 12
Wis 12
Cha 10

HP: 15 AC: 15
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 13
Initiative: +2
Speed: 40'
BAB: +1
Grapple: 4

Fort +5
Ref +2
Will +1 +2 bonus when raging

Weapon
Greataxe 1d12 x3 slashing +1 on attack rolls with greataxe, 1 1/2 strength bonus
Shortbow 1d6 x3 60 ft. piercing

Skill Points: 24
Literate 2
Intimidate 4 +0
Climb 4 +3
Listen 4 +1
Jump 4 +3
Swim 4 +3
Spot 2 +1

Feats:
Dragon Totem (white)
Weapon Focus (greataxe)

Equipment
Backpack
Bedroll 
Waterskin
Quiver with 20 arrows
Flint and steel
Studded leather armor

Money
5 gp

Languages
Common
Argon

Background
Raysuldra's parents were on a ship that was attacked by dragon turtles. Her father died but her mother got away and they came to Seren on a boat. Her mother died of starvation but the White Wanderer tribe found her and raised her. One of the tribes dragonspeakers told her she had a prophecy to fulfill in Khorvaire so Raysuldra sailed to the Lhazaar Principalities where she got a job as a sailor on a merchant ship. The dragonspeaker didn't say much except she go to the biggest city on Khorvaire so when she got enough money she went to Sharn.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 24, 2008)

*Redclaw:*  I'm not familiar with dragonwrought, but if you can give me the information I'll consider it.

*GammaPaladin:*  Half-giant is fine.  You can use the LA buy-off, but it needs to be ECL 4, not three.  You also don't lose a class level; your ECL drops by one, but that's because your LA is gone.

[sblock=GoddessFallenAngel]The problem with being a bodyguard for an NPC is that there aren't any NPCs who would be traveling with the group.  There are two that might work, however.

One is Lady Elaydren d'Cannith, who will want to be the party patron.  She's not expecting any particular attacks, isn't completely incapable of defending herself, and would also have a human warrior on her payroll, so asking your character to go with the other PCs instead of staying with her would be reasonable.

The other is Provost Bonal Geldem of Morgrave University.  The adventure starts with the PCs being first on the scene of his murder, so his bodyguard could definitely become involved.  The issue here is explaining his murder without making your character look incompetent, but I have an idea about pulling it off.[/sblock]


Sorry about my late reply.  I had a surprisingly busy day.  I'll look over the posted character sheets shortly.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 24, 2008)

*renau1g:* Storm is listed as having a +4 shield bonus and no Dex bonus to AC, instead of the other way around; you also have his farsighted trait listed as only a -1 to Search, although the right number is in the skills section.  You're one point short on his bow attack bonus.  Other than that, everything looks fine.

*greenstar:* Looks like you spent too many points for Raysuldra's ability scores.  She's listed as having a +2 BAB instead of +1.  Could you also add attack modifiers and Str bonus to damage for you attacks?  You forgot the Barbarian speed boost.  She's short four skill points.  Everything else looks good.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok... Alex the Half-Giant warrior... Hopefully will live long enough to be Alex the Psychic Warrior later on 

http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheets/view.php?id=43354

Oh, and I very much plan to take Empathic Transfer and such, so Alex will make a very nice secondary healer for the group, as well as a frontliner. Just for the sake of when you're trying to put together a balanced party


----------



## covaithe (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kyria d'Orien, human rogue*

[sblock=crunch]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Kyria d'Orien
[B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host / Olladra
[B]Action points:[/b] 5

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)
[B]Wis:[/B] 10  0 ( 0p.)
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)

[B]HP:[/B] 7   (1d6 +1 con)
[B]BAB:[/B] 0
[B]Grapple:[/B] +1
[B]Init:[/B] +3
[B]Speed:[/B] 30'

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0     0          +0


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
[B]ACP:[/B]  -1     

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical    Range incr.[/B]
Rapier                     +3       1d6+1      18-20/x2
Dagger (thrown)            +3       1d4+1      19-20/x2    10 ft


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, ?, ?

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
  Sneak attack +1d6 (rogue 1)
  trapfinding (rogue 1)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
  Least dragonmark of Passage  (clvl 1) 
    Dimension Leap 1/day:  teleport 10 ft as standard action
  Weapon Finesse    (human bonus feat)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  ACP Misc  Total[/B]
Diplomacy                     2    +2              +4
Disable Device                4    +2              +6
Disguise                      2    +2              +4
Escape artist                 2    +3    -1        +4
Gather Information            2    +2              +4
Hide                          4    +3    -1        +6
Knowledge (local)             2    +2              +4
Jump                          2    +1    -1        +2
Listen                        2    +0              +2
Move Silently                 4    +3    -1        +6  
Open Lock                     4    +3              +7
Search                        4    +2              +6
Sense Motive                  2    +0              +2
Tumble                        4    +3    -1        +6
Use Magic Device              4    +2              +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Explorer's outfit         --      --  
Rapier                   10 gp    2 lb
Dagger x3                 6 gp    3 lb
Studded leather          25 gp   20 lb
Backpack                  2 gp    2 lb
  Thieves' tools         30 gp    1 lb
  Caltrops                1 gp    2 lb 
  Identification papers  2gp   --


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 30 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 50 gp  (*)
(*) Assuming average starting gold

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86    130

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 120lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] blue
[B]Hair:[/B] brown
[B]Skin:[/B] pale, freckled
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=appearance and background]
*Appearance:* Kyria is a lithe and energetic young woman with quick blue eyes and a restless demeanor.  Her short brown hair is styled into a multitude of tiny braids, and into each braid is woven a bit of colored glass or ribbon or anything else that strikes her fancy.  

*Background:* After manifesting the Least mark of Passage at an early age, Kyria d'Orien's life has been one of preparation to take her place in the Courier's guild.  She quickly discovered that the game of eluding her tutors and exploring Sharn, using some of the very skills they were trying to teach her, was far more exciting than being a dutiful daughter of the House.  On reaching adulthood, she spent some time as a courier, but she was made miserable by her employers' insistence that she merely deliver packages and return immediately, always going to the same few places.  With some fast talking, she managed to persuade her parents that with some education, she could perform a more important role for her house, and, with some truly virtuosic manipulation ("You don't want to send me away, do you Daddy?"), managed to convince them to send her to Morgrave University rather than some more reputable institution.  She attends classes only irregularly, relying on her quick wit, her easy friendliness with the better students, and, if all else fails, her facility with locks, to keep her family convinced that she is a good student.  She spends most of her time exploring all parts of Sharn and enjoying its many entertainments.  
[/sblock]

It would be pretty easy to modify Kyria's backstory to know almost anyone from Sharn.  E.g. she could have gotten herself in a minor spot of trouble wandering through the Cogs that Alex helped her out of.  (Or maybe he was the trouble!   )


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 24, 2008)

[sblock=pinnacle] Dragonwrought (Feat)
You were born a dragonwrought kobold, proof of your race's innate connection to dragons
Prerequisite: Kobold, 1st level only
Benefit: You are a dragonwrought kobold.  Your type is dragon rather than humanoid, and you lose the dragonblood subtype.  You retain all your other subtypes and your kobold racial traits.  Your scales become tinted with a color that matches your draconic heritage (black in Erex's case).  As a dragon, you are immune to magic sleep and paralysis effects.  You have darkvision out to 60 feet and low-light vision.  You gain a +2 racial bonus on the skill indicated for your draconic heritage (hide).  
Special: Unlike most feats, this feat must be taken at 1st level, during character creation.  Having this feat allows you to take the Dragon Wings feat at 3rd level.[/sblock]

I was also hoping to use the kobold rogue substitution levels.  If you don't have Races of the Dragon maybe I should rethink the concept.  It's asking you to take on a lot of rules you don't have access to.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I've got a couple of possible ideas so far, mostly warlock variations- I'll lay out the concepts, and see if any of them sound workable.

1. Ozgree the Owl: male shifter (swiftwing); an "urban" shifter, born and raised in Sharn- initially a gifted stealth/recon type, branching into worship of totem animals and nature spirits (the spirits of urban nature rather than the wilds).  Would start as a rogue, leading to druid (using the racial substitution from RoE) mixed with warlock- in this case the warlock abilities would be an expression of his Beast Spirit/nature totem worship rather than fiendish powers.
ROLE: mobility/recon, some spell support at later levels

2. Ismael: male human, basically a street tough trying to move up to bounty hunter/inquisitive without the support of a House.  Rogue and/or Urban ranger initially, with an aberrant mark- picking up some warlock levels over time; in this case, the warlock power would be an expression of his growing aberrant mark (rather than using the enhanced aberrant mark abilities from Dragonmarked).  Role: light melee/scouting/street skills

I've also got a fairly unusual warforged mostly fighter concept, but it looks like somebody else is interested in that niche.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know what the 32 point buy thing is.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 24, 2008)

Darn double posted.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 24, 2008)

If you goto invisible castle they'll let you pick your stats, there's a point cost for each stat. The incrementally get bigger as you increase. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/buy

http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/help/buy/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 24, 2008)

[sblock=Pinnacle]







			
				Pinnacle said:
			
		

> The problem with being a bodyguard for an NPC is that there aren't any NPCs who would be traveling with the group.  There are two that might work, however.




I can always come up with a less difficult background.   



			
				Pinnacle said:
			
		

> One is Lady Elaydren d'Cannith, who will want to be the party patron.  She's not expecting any particular attacks, isn't completely incapable of defending herself, and would also have a human warrior on her payroll, so asking your character to go with the other PCs instead of staying with her would be reasonable.




I think this is the person I was thinking of - I've played about half-way through this module before, and I thought I remembered someone fitting this description.



			
				Pinnacle said:
			
		

> The other is Provost Bonal Geldem of Morgrave University.  The adventure starts with the PCs being first on the scene of his murder, so his bodyguard could definitely become involved.  The issue here is explaining his murder without making your character look incompetent, but I have an idea about pulling it off.




That was one of the things I was worried about with this NPC. I thought it would be a good way to cement why my character is in the party - having his employer murdered - but it doesn't show as a good track record on my part.

On the other hand, it might be a good roleplaying opportunity - a warforged struggling with the feelings of guilt for having failed so badly, and being driven to increase his skills so that it doesn't happen again - and directing his efforts towards protecting the party, especially if they try to find the murderer and/or carry on with Provost Bonal's task (I don't recall the specifics of the modules, but I assume that one of those two are at least a short-term motivator for the PCs).

I'll try to at least get the basics of a character sheet posted here today while we work out the background details. I'm actually thinking that possibly being the Provost's bodyguard, or maybe just knowing him personally, would be a good motivator for the character - and interesting to RP for me. If it is okay with you, of course. 

Being a DM is a lot of work as-is - I don't want to be a trouble player and make more work for you if I'm chosen as one of the players.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 24, 2008)

*greenstar:*  Sorry, I thought most players were familiar with the point-buy method.  It's in the DMG, first page of the "Characters" chapter.  Instead of rolling for ability scores, you spend points on them.  The DMG lists how many points different ability scores cost (although just using the site renau1g listed is probably easier).  An 8 is free, and anything higher costs more points, ranging from 1 point for a 9 to 16 points for an 18.

*Redclaw:* That might be wise.  Someone that isn't a rogue-type or a fighter-type, maybe? 

*pathfinderq1:*  Any of those is fine.

[sblock=GoddessFallenAngel]I could play the provost as someone who only recently hired a bodyguard and isn't used to it yet.  He keeps forgetting things like "Don't run up to strangers who call out to him, leaving his bodyguard to chase after him."  That could cause your character to feel guilty about failing without the failure actually being his/her fault.

I'm just throwing out ideas here.  You don't actually have to use any of this.[/sblock]


I'm going to ask that nobody who hasn't proposed one already post either a skillmonkey-type or a fighter-type character.  Other character types are still ok for new proposals.

EDITED to add:
Warriors do have a +2 base Fort save, so Alex is short there.
Kyria looks fine, but as a member of a House she should maybe have ID papers?  And, this may look like an odd question, but would she have taken any history classes at Morgrave?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 24, 2008)

Greenstar,

Maybe we can weave our tales together before you travel to Sharn? I'd imagine a ranger & barbarian would get along pretty well and maybe the large city would be less intimidating with another "uncivilized" person with you?

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2008)

As another possibility, what is your feeling about the Fey Heritage feat chain from Complete Mage?  The idea would be a Beguiler/warlock with various fey heritage feats, and warlock powers "explained" as further fey-blood influence- in this case, the character would be from deep within the Eldeen Reaches, and affiliated with the Greensinger sect, and would have come to Sharn pursuing some loose end out of her mentor's visions.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

renau1g: OK. How would you do that?


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 24, 2008)

*pathfinderq1:* That would be fine.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 24, 2008)

Right, forgot to put his save bonuses in 

Also, I knew the party had a fighter or two proposed already, but I figured Alex, while he's just a tough at ECL1, would end up being more a utility player later on as a psychic warrior with excellent healing abilities.

Besides, as a chain user he's not really a go toe-to-toe with the BBEG type, more of a kobold sweeper.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I think that is, in fact, the idea I'll go with then.  I'll put together a more in-depth version later, but this should work as a start:

Many years ago, before the Last War began, an elven sorceress left her family within Valenar and set out to explore the world.  A powerful mage and an incredibly curious woman, she wandered far and wide, and had many adventures.  After years of travel, she settled deep within the Eldeen Reaches, where she spent her time in contemplation of arcane matters and occasional exploration of other planes.  As it happened, she spent perhaps a bit too much time among the faerie court of Thelannis, for when she returned to the mortal world she found that she was pregnant.  In truth the sorceress had little interest in raising her daughter- before the girl was a year old, her mother had placed her in the care of a Greensinger band.  It is rumored that she then returned to Thelannis for good- but whatever the case, she was never seen again.  Her daughter grew up slowly, as all elves do- from the first she displayed an aptitude for magic, and her adoptive parents among the Greensingers did their best to encourage that gift.  But she had little talent for the druidic traditions, and in time the Greensingers decided to send her out in the world to learn its ways and mysteries for herself.  While she was sad to leave her forest home, wanderlust and curiousity outweighed her sadness, and she set forth- into a world greatly changed by war, far different from the one her mother had left.  Rumors and visions that the elders had collected pointed her towards the city of Sharn- there, it was said, she would begin to discover the keys to her own destiny.

Race: Elf (Khorvaire)
Beguiler 1
Alignment: CG
Feats: Fey Heritage

MORE TO COME:


----------



## covaithe (Feb 24, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> Kyria looks fine, but as a member of a House she should maybe have ID papers? And, this may look like an odd question, but would she have taken any history classes at Morgrave?




I'll go ahead and add ID papers.  Kyria might well have taken history classes.  I figure her family would want her to get the Eberron equivalent of a business degree, which would almost certainly involve some classes on history, politics, etc.  Now, how much attention she paid to the classes, that's perhaps another question.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 24, 2008)

Um, another question. They're not specifically listed as a dragonmarked race, but wouldn't a half-giant have the potential to manifest an aberrant mark? Considering they're half human and all


----------



## greenstar (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you would have to house rule that.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 24, 2008)

Hehe, not trying to be difficult. It just occurred to me. If you look at the list of dragonmarked races, all of the "half-" races that are explicitly part of the ECS are listed. Half-Giants aren't explicitly present in the ECS (Although they fall under the "everything in D&D has a place in Eberron" option) So it seems to me that a Half-Giant in Eberron would be potentially dragonmarked, but, it's naturally Pinnacle's decision


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 24, 2008)

Pinnacle:

Here's the first draft of the character... I'm not sure I did the saves right, I'm not used to the saves-as-defense rule.

Also, I think I do actually like the idea that we were discussing, so if it works for you, I'd like to go with it. 

Unless any of the PCs happen to think they might have a bodyguard? Anyone playing noble-born PCs?

[sblock= WJR-45 (male personality Warforged Ftr1)]

```
Name: WJR-45 (a.k.a. “Watcher”)
XP: 0
Class: Fighter 1 (racial substitution level 1)
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Gender: Neuter (male personality)
Alignment: NG
Speed: 20'

STR 18	+4	(16 pts)
DEX 12	+1	(4 pts)
CON 14	+2	(4 pts +2 racial)
INT 12	+1	(4 pts)
WIS 10	+0	(4 pts -2 racial)
CHA 6	-2	(0 pts -2 racial)

HP: 14		(1d12 +2 con)

BAB: +1
Grapple: +5	(+1 BAB +4 Str)
Initiative: +4	(+1 Dex +3 Battle Hardened)

Action points: 5

[u]Armor Class:[/u]
AC: 		19	(+8 armor, +1 Dex)
Flat-footed:	18	(+8 armor)
Touch:		11	(+1 Dex)

[i]Conditional:[/i]
~ Light Fortification (25% chance critical hit or sneak attack is negated)

[u]Saves:[/u]
Fort	+15	(11 base +2 class +2 Con)
Ref	+12	(11 base +0 class +1 Dex)
Will	+11	(11 base +0 class +0 Wis)

[i]Conditional:[/i]
~ +3 Saves vs Fear (Battle Hardened)

[u]Combat:[/u]
[i]Greataxe[/i]
Attack:	+5	(+1 BAB +4 Str)
Dam: 1d12+6	(+6 Str)
Critical: 20 x3	(Slashing)

[i]Slam Attack[/i]
Attack:	+5	(+1 BAB +4 Str)
Dam: 1d4+4	(+4 Str)
Critical: 20 x2	(Bludgeoning)

[i]Light Crossbow[/i]
Attack:	+2	(+1 BAB +1 Dex)
Dam: 1d8	
Critical: 19-20 x2 (Piercing)
Range: 80 ft

[i]Dagger[/i]
Attack:	+5 melee, +2 ranged
Dam: 1d4+4	
Critical: 19-20 x2 (Piercing or Slashing)
Range: 10 ft

[u]Skills:[/u] 
Craft (Sculpting)+7	(+4 ranks +1 Int +2 MW tools)
Listen: 	+2	(+2 ranks (cc) +0 Wis)
Spot:		+2	(+2 ranks (cc) +0 Wis)

[u]Feats:[/u]
~ Adamantine Body (1st level): +8 armor, DR 2/adamantine, speed 20 ft, heavy armor, +1 max Dex, -5 armor check penalty, Spell failure 35%

[u]Warforged Fighter Racial Substitution Levels:[/u]
Races of Eberron, page 130
~ Level 1: Battle Hardened (+3 Initiative, +3 saves vs. fear). Replaces 1st level fighter feat.

[u]Racial Traits:[/u]
~ Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain
~ Cannot heal damage naturally
~ Healing and ability damage cure spells only provide ½ normal effect
~ Repair spells provide full effect
~ Affected by [i]heat metal, chill metal, repel metal or stone, repel wood,[/i] and [i]rusting grasp[/i]
~ Does not automatically lose additional hit points once HP total drops below 0; treated as stable, but still unconscious and helpless
~ Can be raised and resurrected
~ Does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe
~ +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
~ 30 ft base speed, medium size
~ Composite plating (replaced with Adamantine Body)
~ Light Fortification (25% chance critical hit or sneak attack is negated)
~ Slam Attack: 1d4+Str damage

[u]Equipment:[/u]  150 gp
~ Greataxe (20 gp)
~ Light crossbow (35 gp)
~ Dagger x2 (4 gp)
~ Bolts x20 (2 gp)
~ Backpack (2 gp)
~ Flint & Steel (1 gp)
~ Grappling Hook (1 gp)
~ Lantern, Hooded (7 gp)
~ Oil, 3 pints (3 sp)
~ Rope, hempen, 50 ft (1 gp)
~ Spade (2 gp)
~ Whetstone (2 cp)
~ Sculpting toolkit, masterwork (55 gp)

GP:	19
SP:	6
CP:	8
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality & Background]
WJR-45 was of one of the late production runs of Warforged, later in the War. It was created with a reinforced body in adamantine, and almost immediately assigned to the front lines of the army in the Fifth Forged Battalion, stationed on the Breland border. When the war came to an abrupt end less than a year after its deployment, it came as a shock to WJR-45 as well as the rest of the unit. Not understanding the order, the unit as a whole remained in place where they were stationed, standing at attention for close to a week before their commander returned and ordered them to stand down. 

Although there were individuals that broke off to find their own way in the new world order, many of the ‘forged in the unit stayed together as a cohesive group, having had no experience else wise. They traveled for some time aimlessly, until WJR-21, a ‘forged created shortly before WJR-45 and the same model, overheard a conversation about the City of Sharn. It suggested the squad head toward Sharn and get jobs – that they should attempt to emulate the soft-one’s way of life, as warforged did not have one of their own. With no other purpose, what was left of the Fifth turned their attention to Sharn.

Once in Sharn, they found distrust and sometimes outright hostility. Deciding that it would be safer, the Fifth reluctantly disbanded, ending the last vestige of their previous existence. Eventually, many found jobs as common laborers or guards. WJR-45 discovered some few individuals willing to hire it as a bodyguard or protector of a place. Slowly, it begin to build up a reputation of being reliable, and found a few more soft-ones willing to hire it. It was even dubbed “Watcher” by a client. 

WJR-45 is slow to change, still having difficulty adjusting to existence after the War. However, he is slowly discovering such things as emotions, and opinions, and has recently come to wonder if the attachment that he feels for his former comrades-in-arms is friendship. He is developing a male personality, although he doesn’t realize it – or even consider it one way or another. Much of the world is still new to him, and new experiences abound. He still carries the equipment that he had when the War ended – basic solider issue, with the exception of a very fine black-lacquered sculpting toolkit gifted him in payment by a client who hired WJR-45 to protect his shop – the same client that dubbed him “Watcher”. WJR-45 often spends a good deal of his downtime whittling small wooden sculptures that he will often then discard or give to someone who expresses interest or admiration of them; for him, it is the act rather than the result of the hobby that is important.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, I was going to ask about the saves-as-defense thing too.  I've not run across that rule before; could you give a quick summary or a link?


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 25, 2008)

The Defenses instead of Saving Throws comes from the players roll all the dice variant from the DMG, although I'm just looking at the Saving Throw part there and applying it to both PCs and NPCs.
I think this will work out a little bit better for a PbP.  Since Saves are reaction rolls, I'd normally roll them for you, and I'd be rolling them for NPCs too.  This way the saves are static and everyone makes active rolls for the attacks instead.

Instead of rolling Saving Throws, everyone has a Reflex, Fortitude, and Will defense, which is equal to 11 + any Save bonuses.  Whenever you use an ability that normally allows a Saving Throw, subtract 10 from the Save DC and add the rest as a bonus on a D20 roll.

*GammaPaladin:* I'm going to say no to the half-giant with a mark.  The Dragonmarks are magically connected to certain races.  The notable exception is House Tharashk, and even their offspring can't manifest the mark if they have too much orc blood or mix with anything other than human and orc.

*GoddessFallenAngel:* Remember that two-handed weapons get 1 1/2 Strength bonus, so 1d12+6 for Watcher's greataxe.  His saves look right.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Is my character fixed?


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 25, 2008)

Okey dokey. I was just curious, though I was never considering an actual house mark anyway, just pondering the possibility of developing an aberrant mark in play later


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> renau1g: OK. How would you do that?





Hmmm.... looking at your backstory and a map of Eberron, you'd probably sail right from Lhazaar to Sharn... unless of course a storm hit your ship, or pirates, and it was scuttled before you reached the city. Perhaps on the way travelling on foot near the King's Forest, you'd be attacked by a group of highwaymen, who Storm had been tracking. Although handling yourself admirably in the battle, Storm could provide some support against those attacking from range. After the fight is complete, Storm would probably want to know what someone looking out of place on the road was up to. Realizing that more adventure would probably follow such an armed and skilled individual Storm would either accompany him, if he would allow it, or else follow him in secret if Raysuldra was against it. 

Just a quick thought, I've been trying to come up with some motivation for Storm to be in the city, this might help. If you have any other thoughts please let me know.


----------



## greenstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Raysuldra would allow Storm to follow her.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 25, 2008)

Updated Alex a little. Added his strength bonus to his chain damage, and shifted attribute scores around. Dropped his Con to 12 (+2 for half giant to 14) because it only loses him one HP for the time being, and allowed me to bring his Str up to 16 (+2 to 18), just because I couldn't let there be someone stronger than him in the party. I mean, really, he's a half-giant with an NPC class... If he's not the strongest in the group he's going to be sad, and feel like he should just go home.

He's had a hard enough life as it is


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> *GoddessFallenAngel:* Remember that two-handed weapons get 1 1/2 Strength bonus, so 1d12+6 for Watcher's greataxe.  His saves look right.




Oh, yeah, forgot. Updated the above character sheet. Thanks!


----------



## bedford (Feb 25, 2008)

I would like to play a half ogre. using the rules from savage species it is + 1 la. would that be ok?


----------



## renau1g (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wanted to put an update in, hopefully it helps Pinnacle.

Posted:
Storm - Shifter Ranger - renau1g
Raysuldra Icewind - Human Barbarian - greenstar
Kyria d'Orien - Human Rogue - Covaithe
Alex - Half-Giant Warrior - GammaPaladin
WJR-45 - Warforged Fighter - Goddess FallenAngel 
Jaren Hallad - Halfling Druid - Redclaw


Proposed:
TBD - Elven Sorceress - pathfinderq1
TBD - Half-Ogre - bedford


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 26, 2008)

All right, new concept ready to go:
Jaren Hallad, Talenta halfling druid.

Jaren is a true child of the plains, never as comfortable or happy as when he was with the herds of dinosaurs that his people depend upon for mounts and food.  He found a strong affinity for the animals at a very young age and would often sneak away from other responsibilities to watch, and later ride, the wild animals.  A mysterious hermit, actually a druid, took him under her wing when she saw him riding a wild clawfoot.  She showed him that his connection to the dinosaurs of the plains was just the start of what he could accomplish in time, making a lifeling convert of him when she showed him her ability to change her shape into that of a glidewing.

Jaren studied with Yuliena for several years, growing in his connection to the plains and his understanding of druidic magic.  His lessons came to a tragic end when Yuliena was killed while trying to defend a herd of Fastieth from an airship (something Jaren had heard of but never seen).  He knew little of what had led to the arrival of the airship, but he knew that he needed to figure things out in order to prevent further harm to the herds (having embraced the natural quality of death, he felt no need to avenge his mentor).  

As a result of the battle that cost her life, he discovered a few clues to the identities of those on the airship when he searched Yuliena's body, and he followed those clues to Morgrave University.  He has just brought the pleas of his people, backed up with the wisdom of his druidic studies, to those in charge of the university's Dino-studies department.  Whether his words will alter their practices has yet to be seen.  

For now, he is planning to head back to the plains and his people, although he is curious about other areas of the world and the mysteries and beauties of nature that he might discover.

[sblock=Pinnacle] I'm thinking about going with the Spontaneous Rejuvenation class feature from PHB II.  Would that work for you? [/sblock]

[sblock=Character Sheet]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Jaren Hallad
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling (Talenta)
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Balinor

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B]0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +1    +0   +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]          11          2    +2    +1    16
[B]Ref:[/B]           11          0    +2    +1    14
[B]Will:[/B]          11          2    +2    +1    16         +2 vs. fear

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortspear                 +2     1d4+1        x2
Dagger                     +2     1d3+1     19-20x2
Sling                      +4     1d3+1       x2                   50’


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling, Druidic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Spontaneous Rejuvenation (PHB II), Wild Empathy, Animal Companion, Focused Animal

[B]Feats:[/B] Animal Affinity

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                     0    +2    +2    +4
Handle Animal             4    +2    +2    +8
Hide                      0    +2    +4    +6
Jump                      0    +2    +2    +4
Knowledge (Nature)        4    +0    +2    +6
Listen                    0    +2    +2    +4
Move Silently             0    +2    +2    +4
Ride                      4    +2    +2    +8
Survival                  4    +2    +2    +8

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Dagger                    2gp   0.5lb
Sling                     0gp   --
20 bullets                2sp   5lb
Shortspear                1gp  1.5lb
Leather Armor            10gp  7.5lb
Saddle, riding           10gp  12.5lb*
Saddlebags                4gp   4lb*
Holly and Misteltoe          ---   ---
Spell Component Pouch     5gp    2lb
Waterskin                 1gp    1lb
Explorer’s Outfit  

[B]Total Weight:[/B]17.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 16gp 8sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                32    64   96   192   480

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 3'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 37lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Weathered
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Greenbeak, Fastieth Dinosaur Companion]
Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 2d8+2  (4d8+4)
Initiative: +1  (+2)
Speed: 50'
Armor Class: 14 (17) (+1 (+2)Dex, +3 (+5)natural) Touch 11 (12), Flat-footed 13 (15)
BAB/Grapple: +1/+3  (+3/+6)
Attack: Bite -2 (+1) (1d3+1)  (1d3+2)
Full Attack: Bite -2 (+1) (1d3+1)  (1d3+2)
Space/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, evasion
Defenses: Fort 15 (16), Ref 15 (17), Will 11  (12)
Abilities: str 15 (16), dex 13 (14), con 12, int 2, wis 11, cha 4
Skills: jump +11, Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats: Run
Tricks: Come, Heel, Stay, Defend, Work, Attack
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm.... this could be interesting. We could possibly have a druid, barbarian, & ranger in an adventure set in the world's largest city. Interesting.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is an expanded version of my character pitch- Aesha Brook-song, fey-born elf beguiler and warlock-to-be.  It is all set, except for equipment-related issues- if she gets picked I'll put those details together.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Aesha Brook-song

[B]Class:[/B] Beguiler 1 	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 1

[B]Race:[/B] Elf (Khorvaire/high elf)

[B]Region of Origin:[/b]: Eldeen Reaches

[B]Size:[/B] medium

[B]Gender:[/B] female

[B]Alignment:[/B] CG

[B]Action Points:[/B] 5

[B]Deity:[/B] druidism (not terribly religious) 



[B]Str:[/B] 8 (-1)(0 p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0

[B]Dex:[/B] 14 (+2)(4 p. +2 racial)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)

[B]Con:[/B] 12 (+1)(6 p. –2 racial)	[B]Grapple:[/B] -1	[B]Craft Points:[/B] n/a

[B]Int:[/B] 16 (+3)(10 p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] none yet

[B]Wis:[/B] 14 (+2)(6 p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +2	            [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a

[B]Cha:[/B] 14 (+2)(6 p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%



[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]

[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+2	+0	+0	+0	12

[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
[B]Notes:[/B] AC +4 with Mage Armor; AC 16, t16, ff 14



[B]Spell Res:[/B] Immune to magical sleep spells/effects

[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None



[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]

[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--

[B]Ref:[/B]	+2	+0	+2	+X

[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	--

[B]Notes:[/B] +2 racial and +3 feat bonus vs. Enchantment spells or effects (Will +9 total)



[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]

short bow		+2	1d6-1   	20/x3	            60 feet increment

dagger  		-1	1d4-1   	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft

XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft

[B]Notes:[/B]



[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Sylvan, Orcish, +Giant, +Draconic



[B]Abilities:[/B] +2 DEX/-2 CON; Immune to magical sleep; +2 to saves vs. Enchantment spells/effects; Low-light vision; racial weapon proficiencies (long sowrd, rapier, short bow, long bow); +2 bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot rolls and can make an automatic Search check when passing within 5 feet of a secret door; Armored mage (light), trapfinding, 



[B]Feats: [/B] Fey heritage (level 1)



[B]Spells available[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level; Beguiler 1): 0th - 5; 1st - 4



[B]Spell-Like/Psi-like Abilities:[/B] none yet



[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X

[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]

Bluff              	+6	4r	+2	--

Concentration	+5	4r	+1	--

Diplomacy	+3	1r	+2	XX

Intimidate	+4	2r	+2	XX

Knowledge- arcana  +7   4r    +3

Knowledge- local (Eldeen Reaches)  +5  2r +3

Knowledge- nature   +4     1r (cc)    +3

Knowledge- the planes  +4    1r (cc)   +3

Listen              +5     1r           +2       +2

Search             +7      2r    +3   +2

Sense motive      +4       2r   +2

Speak language     +2        2r      +n/a

Spellcraft             +7         4r      +3

Spot             +4            0r       +2          +2

Survival (cc)      +3          1r (cc)       +2

Use magical device      +4       2r      +2


[B]Notes:[/B]



[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]

XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb

XXXXXXXX		XXgp	XXlb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp



[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]

[B]Max Weight:[/B]	XXX	XXX	XXX	XXX	XXX



[B]Age:[/B] 121 years

[B]Height:[/B] 4’10”

[B]Weight:[/B] 95 lbs

[B]Eyes:[/B] Green

[B]Hair:[/B] Red-gold

[B]Skin:[/B] pale
```



*Appearance:* Aesha is a slender young elven woman- with her pale skin, brilliant green eyes, and finely-formed features, she has an exotic, almost ethereal look about her.  She is quite attractive, certainly, but there is an undefinable strangeness to her as well, something which prevents her from being simply beautiful.  Her voice is musical and light, well-matched to her outward appearance.  She tends to prefer light, flowing garments with floral or astrological patterns.



*Personality:*Aesha is a bit of a dilletante at heart- she tends to flit from interest to interest in some random pattern; only matters of the arcane have managed to hold her attention for any length of time- in fact, magic in all its forms is fascinating to her.  She is curious and adventurous by nature, and prone to turbulent swings of emotion (as one might expect for one of fey blood).



*Background:* Many years ago, before the Last War began, an elven sorceress left her family within Valenar and set out to explore the world. A powerful mage and an incredibly curious woman, she wandered far and wide, and had many adventures. After years of travel, she settled deep within the Eldeen Reaches, where she spent her time in contemplation of arcane matters and occasional exploration of other planes. As it happened, she spent perhaps a bit too much time among the faerie court of Thelannis, for when she returned to the mortal world she found that she was pregnant. In truth the sorceress had little interest in raising her daughter- before the girl was a year old, her mother had placed her in the care of a Greensinger band. It is rumored that she then returned to Thelannis for good- but whatever the case, she was never seen again. Her daughter grew up slowly, as all elves do- from the first she displayed an aptitude for magic, and her adoptive parents among the Greensingers did their best to encourage that gift. But she had little talent for the druidic traditions, and in time the Greensingers decided to send her out in the world to learn its ways and mysteries for herself. While she was sad to leave her forest home, wanderlust and curiousity outweighed her sadness, and she set forth- into a world greatly changed by war, far different from the one her mother had left. Rumors and visions that the elders had collected pointed her towards the city of Sharn- there, it was said, she would begin to discover the keys to her own destiny.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 27, 2008)

bedford said:
			
		

> I would like to play a half ogre. using the rules from savage species it is + 1 la. would that be ok?



Sorry, I overlooked this post.  I think I'm going to say no to the half-ogre, mostly because I'm not familiar with it.

*pathfinderq1:*  Aesha looks fine so far.

[sblock=Redclaw]Jaren's flat-footed AC is a point too high.  He gets his halfling bonus to attack and his Str bonus to damage with a sling, so both should be a point higher.
Spontaneous Rejuvenation is fine, but what are you doing if you aren't using Shapeshift?[/sblock]


There's enough interest here that I'm going to close recruiting to anyone who hasn't posted in this thread already.  Most of you are done with character creation, so we should be able to get started soon.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the notes, Pinnacle.  Adjustments made.

I'm not sure what you're asking as far as the shapeshifting goes.  Spontaneous Rejuvenation replaces the ability to convert spells into summon nature's ally.  Jaren would still get wild shape when he got up in level.  

If you're asking about his role in combat in general, I would have to say that he's not going to be a major factor at this point.  He'll do his 3 points of sling damage per round, or aid his companions by attempting to distract their opponents, and he'll use his enhanced speed thanks to Greenbeak to maneuver around enemies and get to important targets.  Like any low-level spellcaster he'll have one or two useful tricks per day, and he'll try to patch everyone's wounds when possible.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 27, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> There's enough interest here that I'm going to close recruiting to anyone who hasn't posted in this thread already.  Most of you are done with character creation, so we should be able to get started soon.




Out of curiosity, are you planning on everyone playing, or are you picking a certain number of characters from the ones posted?


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 28, 2008)

I said I was looking for six characters, but if there are only seven applicants I wouldn't leave out just one of you.

*Redclaw:*  From my first post


			
				Pinnacle said:
			
		

> No wildshape, for a number of reasons. I suggest the Shapeshift variant from the _PHB II_ which has the same flavor as wildshape, from level 1 and with far simpler mechanics.



I asked because Shapeshift starts at first level and you didn't seem to be using it, but I don't know of any other variants that allow for taking the form of a glidewing.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 28, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> *Redclaw:*  From my first post
> 
> I asked because Shapeshift starts at first level and you didn't seem to be using it, but I don't know of any other variants that allow for taking the form of a glidewing.




Yeah, I didn't notice that, as I wasn't thinking druid when I read the initial post.

Hmm.  My animal companion is a pretty big part of my concept for the character, so I'd rather not give him up.  Maybe we could come up with a different substitution for wild shape.  My first thought is the scout's skirmish ability, starting at 5th level and increasing at even levels after that, resulting in being 3 levels behind the scout in that progression.  It seems like a good fit for a halfling druid.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 29, 2008)

There are some other druid variants in Unearthed Arcana (and the SRD) if you wanted some other ideas.  But a weakened skirmish progression sounds good as well.


Now, on reading through this thread and actually counting posters, I noticed something about those players that I was waiting on that proposed something but hadn't submitted characters yet.  There aren't any.
I must just be seeing things.  *Slaps self*

So the party shall be:
Storm (renau1g)
Raysuldra (greenstar)
Kyria (covaithe)
Aesha (pathfinderq1)
Watcher (Goddess FallenAngel)
Alex (GammaPaladin)
Jaren (Redclaw)

I'll have links for you soon-ish.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 29, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> There are some other druid variants in Unearthed Arcana (and the SRD) if you wanted some other ideas.  But a weakened skirmish progression sounds good as well.



Reading through the SRD options, I think I like the Focused Animal variant.  It would make Jalen's effective druid level 2 higher for purposes of determining his animal companion's abilities, so Greenbeak would start the game with 2 bonus HD, +2 nat. armor, +1 str and dex, 2 bonus tricks and evasion.  He still wouldn't be a melee force, but he'd be more likely to live a while.  

If you're okay with me taking both the Focused Animal and Spontaneous Rejuvenation variants, I'm good to go.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 29, 2008)

That... is not the right website that I linked to there, is it?  That should be _d20_srd.org.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting party make-up- fairly melee- heavy, with nontraditional caster types.  It looks like fun, though.

I'll finalize the character sheet and get the equipment together tomorrow or over the weekend.  Average starting gold or maximum?


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 29, 2008)

Hurray! I got in!

Ehm... sorry, I'll calm down now.

I'm just glad, because I put in a rather large amount of work on Alex and I love the FF campaign (And Alex is such a good fit for an urban adventure).

Alex is going Psychic Warrior at ECL2, so he'll be adding some utility effects before long. But yeah, we are a bit melee heavy... Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## Pinnacle (Feb 29, 2008)

Focused Animal looks fine.

Starting gold is average.

I should be able to get a game post started tomorrow.  Rogues' Gallery is here.

[sblock=Goddess FallenAngel]You decided to go with Provost Geldam as a charge, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 29, 2008)

Pinnacle said:
			
		

> Focused Animal looks fine.



Great.  Problem solved then.  I have a few minor adjustments to make (Greenbeaks skill points from his bonus hit die, etc) but I think Jaren is just about ready to go.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 29, 2008)

[sblock=Pinnacle]



> You decided to go with Provost Geldam as a charge, right?




Yup - I just forgot to put that in the character history. I'll add it when I transfer Watcher over to the RG.

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 29, 2008)

Storm's in the RG, I've added his shifter stats into the sblock


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 1, 2008)

Game thread

I split the post into three parts, but didn't sblock any of it.  There's nothing there that you won't all find out soon enough.

Good luck to you, then.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay! Funny how enworld decided to go down on the evening we were going to start play. I think it's a conspiracy! But obviously it was foiled by a dark lantern...


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow... Invisible castle likes me O.O

I think I just pulped our first encounter. Maybe it's a good thing this was point buy build O.O


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah.... 17 dmg as a first level character (Not critical either) je m'appelle impressed. My 1d8 dmg is looking pretty weak right about now.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 4, 2008)

Pinnacle - I'm assuming you want those of us who were not able to act in the surprise round to wait until this round resolves?


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, I was a little shocked at the damage... But then again... I got a really lucky roll (11 on 2d6) and I suppose Half-Giants have a LA+1 for a reason. My whole 10 HP and studded leather aren't exactly making me feel safe though, and his dex isn't exactly stellar, as reflected by his position in the turn order.

He's basically exactly what I built him to be... A bruiser. But like I said, still surprised at my damage... Was 1 point shy of his max. I almost rerolled it just because I was thinking "Nobody's going to believe I hit for that much damage on the first round of the first combat with a brand new level one..."

Just glad Cutter survived. Would have been a tad anticlimactic... Although I suppose it would have been a good opportunity for Alex to throw out some witty insults.


----------



## Pinnacle (Mar 5, 2008)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Pinnacle - I'm assuming you want those of us who were not able to act in the surprise round to wait until this round resolves?



I'd definitely prefer if players only post one action at a time, but they don't have to be in order.
As for surprise rounds.. it's probably a little easier for me if you do, but it doesn't make too much difference.

For Watcher's (or Raysuldra's, or any one else who gets some) DR, I'll try to remember to account for it, but I'll always note that I did.  So, if I just put (5 damage) instead of (5-2=3 damage), that means that I overlooked his DR.



			
				GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Just glad Cutter survived. Would have been a tad anticlimactic... Although I suppose it would have been a good opportunity for Alex to throw out some witty insults.



That happened in greenstar's Forgotten Forge, actually.  It would have happened here, but I gave Cutter an extra level to help make her a little better of a challenge for the larger party.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 5, 2008)

Kinda figured, woulda been scared of a first level character that can suck up a 17 point hit lol. I looked at the roll invisiblecastle gave me and just thought "Well, that was a short fight...".

Considering all the fighters in the group, was probably a good idea to buff her.

We just all have to be careful, one bad roll can be death for us little level 1's


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah.... it's hard to put 1 character against a group, especially at level 1 because if they're too strong they'll hit k.o. all the PC's and too strong and they go down quick. I've read through this adventure in the past when I got the ECS book (I've tried not to metagame) and thought that this first fight wouldn't be any challenge to almost any group.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think it's necessarily supposed to be too much of a challenge, by how it's written in the module (I've played through it before), and it always struck me as somewhat anticlimatic. I actually saw GammaPaladin's damage and thought, "Well, that was a short fight." too.    I'm actually kinda glad at the little extra buffing.  

I just wish GammaPaladin hadn't stolen all InvisibleCastle's luck.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2008)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I just wish GammaPaladin hadn't stolen all InvisibleCastle's luck.





Yeah.... jerk


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 5, 2008)

It's not my fault! I think it has a crush on me or something...


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 5, 2008)

Ugh. This is turning ugly fast... Cutter gets _two_ attacks per round? Are you sure you only bumped her by one level?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 5, 2008)

I think there was only 1 attack/round. The first attack, the bite, which was a surprise round and the second attack was the axe swing. The second description related to fighting off Alex's attempted trip (I think).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay, so far for attack rolls I've rolled a 1, 6, and 3. This isn't boding well for my character.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 6, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> I think there was only 1 attack/round. The first attack, the bite, which was a surprise round and the second attack was the axe swing. The second description related to fighting off Alex's attempted trip (I think).



I was referring to Cutter hitting Alex, and then hitting Watcher afterwards in the first round after the surprise round.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 6, 2008)

Working on a character sketch of Alex... Haven't picked up a pencil to draw with in a year or two, and haven't been any good since 10 years ago, so I'm not sure why this one's actually turning out decently lol.

Look Here

Only just started, but couldn't resist sharing.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 6, 2008)

GammaPaladin said:
			
		

> Working on a character sketch of Alex... Haven't picked up a pencil to draw with in a year or two, and haven't been any good since 10 years ago, so I'm not sure why this one's actually turning out decently lol.
> 
> Look Here
> 
> Only just started, but couldn't resist sharing.



 That's actually really good! I hope you'll share once you finish. Are you planning to color, or just keep it a pencil sketch?


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just going to do a full pencil drawing... I have no skill with inks. Well, I was an ok inker when I was younger, but my hand isn't steady enough anymore. Anyway, can't really color it without inking it so I'll just shade it in pencil probably.

But yeah, I'll post it here when it's completely finished


----------



## covaithe (Mar 7, 2008)

Pinnacle, does Kyria know anything about this dead provost?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

covaithe said:
			
		

> "Bet yer big brass ones they would," Kyria responds cheerfully.





I just couldn't let this line pass without comment from Watcher. He's becoming the perfect straight man for all sorts of jokes....


----------



## greenstar (Mar 8, 2008)

I didn't get the joke for a while.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 21, 2008)

It doesn't look like Pinnacle has been online (or at least logged in) for 10 days... since the 11th. Should we send him an email to see if he's ok? Should we retire the game?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe an e-mail is the way to go.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 21, 2008)

I think we should e-mail. He could of just got tired of coming here.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Mar 22, 2008)

Man, I hope he's coming back, I was really getting into Alex's character.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried sending him an email via his Enworld profile, but it says that he has specified not to relieve emails. I don't know his email address. The only other thing we could do is contact an admin to send him an email, or just wait to see if he comes back.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 23, 2008)

I would want to DM but I'm a player. Maybe we should get a new DM?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 24, 2008)

We can try... don't know how well it would work, though.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Apr 5, 2008)

Well... It's been nearly a month. I guess we should look for a new GM...


----------



## renau1g (Apr 7, 2008)

That's too bad, I liked his kitty picture.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 8, 2008)

Does someone want to post a thread asking for a DM?


----------

